# Importing a 33 gtr to finland without a original export certificate



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

As title really does anyone know how to go about this? 
Any help and tips greatly apricated


----------



## ooomoo (May 12, 2010)

Not sure but I know u can't get one into the uk without one I don't think or u cant register it here


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

What do you have?

Logbook??
De-Reg from Japan??


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I assume you need the de reg document 

Which would have been from Newera in 2005/6 or so


----------



## Jontte (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok, have checked this now from several Finnish registration places.
I need official document from Japan or UK registration authorities which
includes exact date when car has registered first time in road use.

Current V5 document where date of first registration and
date of first registration in the UK date are same (xx.xx.2003).

In special notes there reads:
"Was registered/used overseas. Declared manufactured 1996.",
This didn't help at all, told me that need exact registration date from that year.
:chairshot
If i try to register the car in road use with these papers, i would need to pay taxes according to 2003 skyline,
have to proof gasoline tank safety and many many more things, so practically it is impossible.


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for the depots chaps. It appears I do need the de reg document. Had a pm from a chap saying where I might be able to get a replacement so gonna check it out


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

Gotta say a big thank you to a very sound chap on here who has pointed me in the right direction. Thank you very much


----------



## joc (Jan 11, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------

